# Initial 1969 Power King tear down



## mjdtexan (Mar 24, 2009)

http://d.yimg.com/kq/groups/3372675...ng+of+tear+down+March+30th+2009+035.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum mjdtexan!

I tried to edit your pictures but couldn't figure out how to make them work. Look at this post and it will walk you through the process.

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=412&highlight=post+pictures

Andy


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 24, 2009)

I dunno, I am using the imgage thingie here. I would post a link but it is to a yahoo group dealing with Power King tractors and I dont want to break any rules.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

You need to post the pics to a website like photobucket. then you can use the img tool to post them here. Yes it can be a pain but thats how it works. Luckily Photobucket is free.

Andy

P.S. No problem posting a link to another website. We are pretty easy going about that here.


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is a link to the pictures.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Power...ode=tn&order=ordinal&start=1&count=20&dir=asc


----------

